# Comment sécuriser mon réseau wifi?



## Odela (20 Mai 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis propriétaire depuis moins d'une semaine d'un router D-Link DSL-924. Un ami a eu la gentillesse de finir le configurer sur mon Macbook. 
Cependant, il ne m'a été d'aucune aide pour sécuriser le réseau wifi une fois mis en place..
Depuis, je navigue sur le site pour trouver des éléments qui m'aiderait à le faire moi même.
On parle de clé WEP, WAP, d'adresse MAC.. J'ai saisi des informations importantes, maintenant la grande question pour moi qui n'y connaît rien: où puis je rentrer ses informations..?
Je tente d'aller dans "Préférences système", puis dans "Réseau", "Avancé" et là je suis bloquée. Je peux rentrer une clé WEP (ou WAP) qui va sécuriser un réseau, mais toujours réapparaîtra le réseau d'origine non sécurisé sur lequel je me connecte à internet (et d'autres par la même occasion en toute impunité) 
Que puis je faire?

Merci d'avance

Ps: Si un autre article parle du sujet, merci de me le signaler, j'ai pu ne pas le voir lors de mes recherches!


----------



## moonwalk9r (20 Mai 2008)

Salut,

C'est sur le routeur ou la box qu'il faut sécuriser le signal.


----------



## knight2000 (20 Mai 2008)

Hello !

Tout d'abord, à distinguer une chose: les paramètres réseaux de ton mac n'ont rien à voir (ou presque) avec les paramètres de ton réseau wifi. 
Les paramètres du mac vont te permettre "d'acrocher" ton réseau wifi.
les paramètres du wifi sont gérables sur l'interface de ton routeur.

Tes paramètres wep/wpa/adresses mac (sécurisation donc) font partie de la 2è catégorie.

Tu dois pouvoir accéder à ton routeur via un navigateur web à l'adresse: http://192.168.0.1 classiquement.

Une fois tes paramètres établis sur ton routeur, tu peux alors t'identifier en rentrant certaines infos (comme le nom du réseau et le type de cryptage) sur ton mac.


----------



## PO_ (20 Mai 2008)

Je pense que D_link, dans a grande bonté doit certainement livrer un mode d'emploi, que ce soit en papier (si! si! ça existe encore quelquefois ! ), soit sous forme d'un pdf sur le CD d'installation.  Il y a même quelquefois des fichiers qui portent le drôle de nom de "Lisez-moi", d'autant plus étrange que très peu de gens les lisent justement. 

Je pense que l'on devrait plutôt les nommer "NE ME LISEZ SURTOUT PAS !", et que ça multiplierait par 10 ou 20 le lectorat ...


----------



## Odela (20 Mai 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Je pense que D_link, dans a grande bonté doit certainement livrer un mode d'emploi, que ce soit en papier (si! si! ça existe encore quelquefois ! ), soit sous forme d'un pdf sur le CD d'installation.  Il y a même quelquefois des fichiers qui portent le drôle de nom de "Lisez-moi", d'autant plus étrange que très peu de gens les lisent justement.
> 
> Je pense que l'on devrait plutôt les nommer "NE ME LISEZ SURTOUT PAS !", et que ça multiplierait par 10 ou 20 le lectorat ...



Je l'aurais fait volontiers, si effectivement il y avait un mode d'emploi..
Les seuls documents fournis par D_Link sont le guide d'installation rapide (qui ne m'aide pas pour le cas présent) et un CD-Rom compatible sur Pc (et non sur Mac) qui l'a encore n'apporte pas d'informations


----------



## Odela (20 Mai 2008)

knight2000 a dit:


> Hello !
> 
> 
> Tu dois pouvoir accéder à ton routeur via un navigateur web à l'adresse: http://192.168.0.1 classiquement.



Merci beaucoup pour l'information, le soucis c'est que je n'arrive pas à accéder à ce site..
J'avais déjà tenté avant de faire appel à votre aide.
La première fois il me demandait un mot de passe et maintenant, la page refuse de s'afficher..


----------



## Odela (20 Mai 2008)

J'ai résolu mon problème!
Toute cette misère pour un simple mot de passe que j'ai trouvé assez facilement..
Mon réseau est enfin sécurisé
Merci d'avoir débloqué ma situation


----------



## knight2000 (20 Mai 2008)

Ok, excellent ! N'hésites pas à gratter un peu sur ton interface mais sans rien modifier


----------



## nato kino (20 Mai 2008)

Sur certain routeur, avant que tu le ne personnalises, tu peux te logger en mettant "admin" pour le nom et "1234" ou "password" pour le pass, après une fois que tu es connecté à toi de changer cela pour que quelqu'un d'autre n'y ait plus accès aussi facilement.

Ensuite, pour être vraiment sécurisé, je te conseille de n'autoriser que les ordinateurs que tu possèdes à se connecter à ton réseau, en rentrant leur adresse MAC, de ne pas autoriser la diffusion du nom de ton réseau, et pour finir de lui adjoindre une clé WAP.

Avec ça tu seras tranquille.  
Si il arrivait que tu doives connecter un nouvel ordinateur à ton réseau, il faudra au préalable que tu autorises la diffusion du nom du réseau, que tu saisisses l'adresse MAC, et que bien sur tu lui donnes le mot de passe de ta clé wap, après n'oublie pas de cacher de nouveau le nom du réseau...


----------

